# Impossible d'ajouter des pièces jointes sur Hotmail



## Hatchepsout (15 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis peu, je ne peux plus ajouter de pièces jointes lorsque je suis sur mon compte de messagerie Hotmail. Je clique en vain, "pièces jointes" est grisée.
J'ai essayé sur un autre ordinateur, PC et cela fonctionne. Cela vient donc de mon MacBook. 

Pourriez-vous me dire d'où cela vient et quelles manipulations je peux faire pour y remédier. Je me sers de cette adresse professionnellement et je suis complètement bloquée. J'ai essayé de mettre un post sur le forum Hotmail mais aucune réponse...

Merci !
Hatchepsout


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

> Depuis peu, je ne peux plus ajouter de pièces jointes lorsque je suis sur mon compte de messagerie Hotmail. Je clique en vain, "pièces jointes" est grisée.
> J'ai essayé sur un autre ordinateur, PC et cela fonctionne.



Je suis en mesure de le faire :
1 - depuis Mail par le compte hotmail
2 - depuis le navigateur directement depuis www.hotmail.com

La seule chose à veiller c'est de ne pas être connecté depuis 2 endroits


----------



## Hatchepsout (15 Février 2011)

Merci ASF-44.
Concrètement, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Hatchepsout a dit:


> Merci ASF-44.
> Concrètement, qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?



J'ai tout simplement fait un clic sur l'agrafe ... et j'ai eu l'applet de sélection


----------



## Hatchepsout (15 Février 2011)

Ca ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Fais un contrôle des préférences ...


----------



## Hatchepsout (15 Février 2011)

J'ai regardé partout et je ne vois pas du tout où ça peut être.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Février 2011)

Si tu changes de navigateur (Firefox par ex.) as tu le même problème ?
Si tu testes dans une autre session (que tu peux créer via les Préférences système / compte), as tu le même problème ?


----------



## Hatchepsout (15 Février 2011)

Je suis sur Firefox et j'ai le même problème avec Safari.
C'est aussi bloqué pour mes autres comptes Hotmail.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas d'où ça vient et je commence à désespérer...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Contrôle cela :

pop3.live.com
smtp.live.com

Valable pour hotmail, windowslive, live.


----------

